# Rob Robinette's Amp Stuff site down...



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Uh oh, looks like this treasure trove of tube amp info is lost in the ozone... 
I've unsuccessfully tried to access the site (robrobinette.com) since Monday via multiple computers & browsers. It's a shame if indeed gone for good...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

damm, that's for sure a loss.  

don't take anything for granted I guess


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Hopefully it will come back. DNS registry is valid until '26 so that is not the issue. It seems like server that is hosting the site is not responding.

Archive has latest update form August 11 I think:





Rob Robinette's Car and Tube Amp Website


Tube Amp Stuff, Honda S2000, Mazda RX-7 Improvement and Modification



web.archive.org


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

bigboki said:


> Hopefully it will come back. DNS registry is valid until '26 so that is not the issue. It seems like server that is hosting the site is not responding.
> 
> Archive has latest update form August 11 I think:
> 
> ...


Thank god for archive or I would never be able to build an amp again.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

bigboki said:


> Hopefully it will come back. DNS registry is valid until '26 so that is not the issue. It seems like server that is hosting the site is not responding.
> 
> Archive has latest update form August 11 I think:
> 
> ...


Hell ya!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This was posted on his facebook page Tuesday:
'RobRobinette.com is down due to equipment failure. It will be down until approximately November 5th. Sorry for the inconvenience.'


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, @jb welder.
Whew, that's a relief!!


----------

